# How to act towards confused H? 180 time?



## MadeMistakes (Apr 26, 2011)

I spoke with H last night about where we are and where we're headed and I suggested we try counseling again. He said he would think about it. I said ok, that is all I ask, and I appreciate it. I told him I felt as though I was getting mixed signals from him and I was becoming confused because of it. He told me that he is also confused (that even though he has stated it's over and he wants a divorce, he still doesn't feel confident in making that decision. That even though he says he doesn't love me, he does love me. etc.).

He texted me this morning that he'll go to counseling and could I set something up for this weekend. I found a counselor for us that appears to be a good fit and we go to see him on Monday morning.

Does anybody have any advice? I am unsure of how to act around him for the next week. Even though he will be OOT for work Sunday-Thursday (so that will make things slightly easier) I am just unsure on how to conduct myself around him. Do I keep telling him I love him when we go to bed at night (in our separate bedrooms...)? Do I send him pictures of DS via text? Do I call him "just because" - to say hi, see how his day is going, etc? You see, I am very confused. I don't want to not do these things, as they are true to how I feel. But at the same time I don't want him to feel as though I'm pressuring him or pushing myself on/at him, and I certainly don't want to come off as clingy or needy. Help?


----------



## madteach (Nov 25, 2011)

Your appointment is Monday morning. I would say just give him some space until then. It's only a few days away. In fact, at your counseling session, you could even bring up what you brought up here... that you wanted to do those things but wasn't sure if you should. Then, if he felt strange about the fact that you didn't do those things, he will at least know why.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

